# C# .net windows apps programming



## GSquadron (Nov 26, 2012)

hi,
i am having a very hard time on finding a book on C# .net windows apps programming.
Can anyway help with this? I means how to create desktop windows applications using C# with .net framework. 
I know video tutorials, i want to learn through a book.


----------



## Kreij (Nov 26, 2012)

C# is always .Net (it's one of the .Net languages), so any C# book will do.
Do you want hardcopy books or are you fine with reading them in a reader.
I got the free Kindle app for PC and then buy books from Amazon to read using that. The Kindle books are cheaper than regular paper ones.


----------



## GSquadron (Nov 27, 2012)

I mean not learning C#, but learning how to build windows applications with C# and visual studio 2012
When i was learning it, people called C# the language and C# .net the one to build apps.
Even though C# is the same i know


----------



## Kreij (Nov 27, 2012)

C# is the language.
.Net is a collection of APIs that you call from a C# (or any .Net language) program.
If you are creating C# applications in Visual Studio, you are using .Net as it's the entire framework that the language uses.

There is not one book that will cover all of the .Net APIs as there are simple too many (1000s), and things have been added and obsoleted as each .Net revision comes out.
Your best bet it to just start making stuff using VS and use the MSDN libraries for reference information. When you hit a snag ... let us know.


----------



## MrSeanKon (Nov 28, 2012)

Start with Sams publishing (teach yourself series)....
Moreover, look Nutshell series by O'REILLY publications, good series are Head First also. For Dummies series are for novices (begginers). Apress series are suitable for intermediate and advanced programmers.
Of course any book cannot cover anything. C# is a huge language with many fields. Thus you *must* read plenty of them!


----------

